# Keystone Colorado SWEETTT



## bwashburn15 (Oct 13, 2011)

Keystone has EVERYTHING. I mean, there is probably better backcountry spots in a lot of other places but the park, WOW. A51 park is so rad. Im from the east coast and out there is like freakin' heaven. My brother and I threw together a little edit from when we took a trip out there a week ago over christmas break. Hope you enjoy! :

Colorado Winter Break Edit - YouTube


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Keystone has everything? LOL!

I'm sure it seems that way to an east coaster, but to people who like powder and interesting terrain, Keystone is probably the worst resort in all of CO.

And BA will be here soon to shit all over Keystone's park. I ride very little park, so I have no comment on that.

I did enjoy your video though. Nicely done.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Aww how cute you went to the shithole resort and thought it was the best. Sucks to suck!


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

I like Keystone, and it's not the shittiest mountain. That title belongs to Breckenfridge. I seldom ever go to Breckenflat cause it's like going out for hamburgers when there's steak at home.

Keystone is not nearly as windy as Breckenridge. The runs are better and the snow sticks around longer at Keystone because it's not windy. The gondola goes to skiable terrain unlike Breckenridge. Keystone has better hiking stuffs, but that is not open yet. Breckenridge ruined a lot of their awesome hiking stuffs by building the Imperial Stupid Chair. Now it's too easy to get there. Keystone has better trees than Breckenflat. The only thing Breckenridge has over Skeystoned is better shacks and a town.

Keystone was a better mountain years ago when they had the green gondola and better events geared to their actual customer base. They are marketing the mountain towards families now. They use to have crazy events like the 36 hours of Keystone where they would be open for 36 hours. They use to have good concerts for free.

Keystone is not the shittiest mountain in Colorado. There's like Breckenridge and Eldora.


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

sponger606 , dopamean, hayden, boardaddicktd 










Hooray for Snowboarding!​


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

RockyMTNsteeze said:


> I like Keystone, and it's not the shittiest mountain. That title belongs to Breckenfridge. I seldom ever go to Breckenflat cause it's like going out for hamburgers when there's steak at home.
> 
> Keystone is not nearly as windy as Breckenridge. The runs are better and the snow sticks around longer at Keystone because it's not windy. The gondola goes to skiable terrain unlike Breckenridge. Keystone has better hiking stuffs, but that is not open yet. Breckenridge ruined a lot of their awesome hiking stuffs by building the Imperial Stupid Chair. Now it's too easy to get there. Keystone has better trees than Breckenflat. The only thing Breckenridge has over Skeystoned is better shacks and a town.
> 
> ...


I agree. I like vail, Beav, keystone and then breck last. If I lived on that side of the pass I'd take keystone over breck most days.... Breck def has it's appeal but I just don't like the mountain and general conditions as much overall.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

6 chair alone makes Breck > Keystone.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

RockyMTNsteeze said:


> I like Keystone, and it's not the shittiest mountain. That title belongs to Breckenfridge. I seldom ever go to Breckenflat cause it's like going out for hamburgers when there's steak at home.
> 
> Keystone is not nearly as windy as Breckenridge. The runs are better and the snow sticks around longer at Keystone because it's not windy. The gondola goes to skiable terrain unlike Breckenridge. Keystone has better hiking stuffs, but that is not open yet. Breckenridge ruined a lot of their awesome hiking stuffs by building the Imperial Stupid Chair. Now it's too easy to get there. Keystone has better trees than Breckenflat. The only thing Breckenridge has over Skeystoned is better shacks and a town.
> 
> ...


Go compare snow totals, that right there should be enough to make you boycott Keystone. Then again troglodytes seem to love Keystone.


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

I had to pay my car insurance in Breckenridge today, so I went out for hamburgers. Horrible, the mountain was wind swept. There were rocks and exposed dirt all over the mountain. It was shitty. As one who has rode both Keystone and Breckenridge this week, Keystone has more snow. Those snow totals don't mean shit when the snow blows away.

They also locked up CJs, those bastards.


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

I did Breck and Keystone yesterday and snow quality is about the same, depending where you go on the mountain obviously. Both have their share of bare spots, I did Vail the day before and its the same. Bottom line is we need this storm to dump.

Oh btw unless we get a good dropping the next few nights stay off the T-Bar. Rocks and rocks and rocks.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You went out and rode in this wind congratulations you're retarded. Pretty sure I was grass jibbing all over Keystone 2 weeks ago.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I split my riding between Keystone and Breck, I don't think Breck is flat if you go to the right places. I have not spent much time in Vail or BC. 

Copper Mtn is one my favorites in CO though, but I don't have a pass to it


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Has the snow been that shitty in Colorado? :dunno:


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

ARSENALFAN said:


> Has the snow been that shitty in Colorado? :dunno:


Yup...subpar:thumbsdown:


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Damn. This is almost frightening to hear. I hope the trend doesn't continue. Hope you get dumped on soon.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

ARSENALFAN said:


> Damn. This is almost frightening to hear. I hope the trend doesn't continue. Hope you get dumped on soon.


Colorado snowpack lagging behind last year « Summit County Citizens Voice


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Eh it could be worse it could be last season.


----------

